#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook Email Table Optimisation

## KevBotes

Hi all, 

I am creating a module in Outlook VBA to optimise tables within an email. 

My intention is to reduce the number of clicks I need to perform to: Autofit contents, Reduce row height and Align text in cells to left and top ; by adding a macro and just clicking a ribbon button once off to do all the functions.

I have the below code which is working forAutofit contents and Reduce row height. But I am having a problem coding the Align text to Left and Top of each cell.

I cant use Styles as the tables have rows of varying color depending on the data in the row.

Andy ideas ?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Gregor y

you almost had it




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

